# 3AM = FUN TIME!



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

My doggies decided that at 3am it's ok to horse around--who needs sleep?








_I did notice that every once & awhile they would stop what they were doing to listen to something--there wasn't anything there--ghosts maybe??_








[/url][/img] 









[/url][/img]


----------

